# Collinite Marquee D Elegance Carnauba Wax



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

although not mentioned much on any forum\'s this stuff takes some beating for winter protection, its one of those waxes that for protection, not for polishing and removing marks, use it after youve got the shine you want, this will protect it the whole winter thought


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup Ive got a tin of this stuff and for durability its almost unbeatable


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

just purchased some an if the weathers good sunday i will be puttin a few coats on the beast :mrgreen:


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

g60greeny said:


> just purchased some an if the weathers good sunday i will be puttin a few coats on the beast :mrgreen:


I wouldn't put it on your beast... it's designed for your car!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol:


----------

